# ***Official GFX GP Round 1*****



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well welcome back and here we go, we have two threeway showdowns going down this round in order to eliminate all those pesky byes, although the match ups are made, some shuffling may occur is submissions arent recieved,

Also unlike the original GP the people who lose the first round match ups will NOT be eliminated completly, there will be a B side tournament as well.











Match Ups,

Norway1 VS Pauly J VS jbritt
Toxic VS Steph
Chuck8807 VS scottysullivan
eric2004bc VS Gara VS DP
The format is a fighter sig and sigs must be new, although entries for the previous GP may be used.

Size requirments are no bigger than *450 wide by 250 high*.

Prizes are as follows

1st Place A side 1,500,000 VBookie Points As well as a premium membership if the winner is not a paid member.

1st Place B side 100, 000 VBookie Points

Entries may be posted here or they may be PM's to me,
Enties will be accepted till Thursday Night and Voting will go up on Friday, If I dont have your entry when the thread goes up you forfeit your match up and *Will not advance to the B side.*


Good Luck Everyone.

EDIT: Inspired by what may have been the closest voting in MMAF history in the abandoned GFX GP between Gara and DP, I have decided to add a 5000 credit FOTN bonus for the closest voting in each round, the two (or 3) people who put on the closest math up will each receieve 5000 credits.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

My matchup sucks. Chuck is really good and its gonna be a good match. Will be hard to beat Chuck though. 

Toxic why are the sig requirements 420x250, not 450x250...any chance you can change it plz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

is that what they were before? I can change it Im used to 420 X 220 but seeing as the old GFX GP had diffrent requirements I wanted to maintain them so people could use the same sigs if they wanted.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks toxic


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

just cause I luv yuh scotty,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

whazts the topic?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a fighter sig Steph, any fighter but it allows the guys who made entries for the last one to use tham again here so it wasnt all for nothing.

Good luck Steph, you shall need it....


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hahaha......i kno i need it im so busy im gonna have to make time to make one....hmmm who to do...who to do


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I might do a different fighter then my original for the whole surprise effect but I dunno. What you planning on D.P.?:dunno:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea scotty this is gunna be a tough one i know ur works good so this will be a good matchup good luck


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually think we got alot of interesting match ups here now that I look at it, I just threw the numbers in a random sequence generator and used the order people signed up in but it worked out well, IMO.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Well done Toxic on becoming mod, just noticed btw.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man, appreciated.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> I think I might do a different fighter then my original for the whole surprise effect but I dunno. What you planning on D.P.?:dunno:


Yeah, I'm either going to do a different fighter or a different sig altogether.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think seeing as you guys are in a threeway with eric  it may be in you best interests to enter new work that hasnt been seen, a sig always looks most impressive the first time you see it I find.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think seeing as you guys are in a threeway with eric  it may be in you best interests to enter new work that hasnt been seen, a sig always looks most impressive the first time you see it I find.


Well it wouldn't be the first time I was in a threeway with Eric. :thumb02:

No but yeah, I'll be making a new one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oohh ooohh can I be the meat?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> oohh ooohh can I be the meat?


Hmmm, idk man..that's kind of Eric's job..but we can definitely discuss it.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Well it wouldn't be the first time I was in a threeway with Eric. :thumb02:


ah man you beat me to making a 3 way joke lol



Toxic said:


> oohh ooohh can I be the meat?





D.P. said:


> Hmmm, idk man..that's kind of Eric's job..but we can definitely discuss it.


we could switch it up a bit :wink03:



but anyways, this should be a good competition, guna be tough going up against D.P and gara as they both produce great work and i havent been on form latly, may the best map win :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> ah man you beat me to making a 3 way joke lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright Tox...you're in!

And yes...may the best map win...


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Alright Tox...you're in!
> 
> And yes...may the best map win...



man* :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

all man eric Im all man.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> all man eric Im all man.


i think me and D.P will be the judge of that during our 3 way 

and also i've actually finished the sig already lol, but i might make a new one not deicded yet


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Idk even know what I'm gonna do yet...when are these due?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Idk even know what I'm gonna do yet...when are these due?


due by thursday night and voting will be up friday


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> due by thursday night and voting will be up friday


Ah thanks. I'll get started.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey tox im not gunna be by a computer til thursday night around 7 but once i do ill have my sig to u definitely by like 10 or 11 depending on how much trouble i run into on making the sig... just letting u know so u dont think il be a no show


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im done with mine.....curious to who toxic it doing....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries Chuck and Steph a give you one hint, he won TUF.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

rashad or forrest


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

what makes you so sure its one or the other?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

just a gut feeling....my guy coached TUF


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not making a Rashad sig btw...in case anyone was wondering lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

we werent...jk lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha lol....I've been drawing blanks as of late, I don't have that sig-making passion right now lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i feel ya its hard to enjoy things when school consumes my life ahhhh


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

my guy also won the ultimate fighter ¬_¬


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a feeling DP's guy will have to, his man love for Rashad knows no boundaries


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nah, I'm actually doing Rampage guys. :thumb02:

I've had enough "Sugar" for now lol.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i hear to much "sugar" gives you hypoglycemia and you dont want that.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I ban Zeropride for making me have to google that word....oh wait wrong thread. :dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a reminder guys submissions are due by tommorow night, if your using your sig fromt he abandoned GP just let me know.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Unless i PM you before tomorrow night Toxic, gonna go with my sig for GP1.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

you bet scotty,


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

cant wait to see the sigs guys


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> cant wait to see the sigs guys


samehere, i cant wait to see what D.P and Gara have posted, to see what im up against


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Speaking of which where did D.P. and I's thread go last I saw it was 7 to 7 and it looks like a mod deleted it...?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Gara said:


> Speaking of which where did D.P. and I's thread go last I saw it was 7 to 7 and it looks like a mod deleted it...?


D.P won, think it was 9-10, or 10-11, either way was even until the last hour of voting and then somebodyconfused05 voted for D.P


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

why was it deleted tho..?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess it was deleted, I was wondering why you didnt respond.

It was 9-9 until the last second...literally. And I got the last vote. 

But I said since it was so competitive, we'd split the points.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have submissions from,

DP, 
Gara,
ScottySullivan,
Steph
Myself
Eric
Norway
jbritt

That means we're only waiting on Chuck and Pauly J but we have 8 confirmed entries so everyone is guaranteed a match no matter what, Chuck said he wouldnt get his in till later tonight so Im sure its coming but I haven heard from Pauly so I'll shoot him a PM.


Gara you and DP's thread was deleted so when I put the new voting up tommorow it doesnt cause confusion, sorry you didnt get a chance to see it.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

ya I was looking like 3 pages back and couldn't find it so i knew it was deleted but was wondering why? That's cool you won. Two totally different style 1 box 1 not box.. It was a great battle


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Two hours before it ended you were winning Gara, then you were tied then DP was winning and hour before it ended then you were tied again and DP stole the final vote to put him over. It was razor close man.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I cant wait till this GFX tournament begins it should be a great turn out


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah it should be fun man, I know you^ and Eric are gonna bring it. This is where I'll see if I can hang with you gfx people lol.

Btw Tox, are me and Gar getting credits for the first voting that happened already?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I have submissions from,
> 
> DP,
> Gara,
> ...


i dunno if pauly will submit one in time, coz its 1.30am here in england so hes proberly gone to bed or something...



D.P. said:


> Yeah it should be fun man, I know you^ and Eric are gonna bring it. This is where I'll see if I can hang with you gfx people lol.
> 
> Btw Tox, are me and Gar getting credits for the first voting that happened already?


lol tbh man your sigs are better then mine, i reli havnt been happy with any of the work ive been creating recently and i just spend like an hour making something and then im not happy with it so i just delete it all


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yeah it should be fun man, I know you^ and Eric are gonna bring it. This is where I'll see if I can hang with you gfx people lol.
> 
> Btw Tox, are me and Gar getting credits for the first voting that happened already?



you didnt recieve?


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Btw Tox, are me and Gar getting credits for the first voting that happened already?


Nah Even though I didn't get to see it man its cool, you won so take all the credits, its all u


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i dunno if pauly will submit one in time, coz its 1.30am here in england so hes proberly gone to bed or something...


If he gets it here before I put the threads up then I'll put him up but he ended up in a threeway so if he doesnt make it It will just be Norway1 vs jbritt, 

I think if Chuck doesnt get his in I'll use his entry from the abandoned GP, does that seem fair?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If he gets it here before I put the threads up then I'll put him up but he ended up in a threeway so if he doesnt make it It will just be Norway1 vs jbritt,
> 
> I think if Chuck doesnt get his in I'll use his entry from the abandoned GP, does that seem fair?


ah thats kool, yeah i think if you dont recive his by the time your puttung the voting up its fair to use his previous one, coz then atleast he'll have enterd something


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey tox just got back and all I will have my sig in soon ill pm with it in prob an hour or so


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

no worries man Its not even late here and you got till morning.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Due to failing to submit and entry Pauly J has been eliminated.


----------

